# 300 IRS Build



## HeadC1

Here's some pics of my Honda 300 IRS build. We cut up a 06 brute force for the suspension and diff's.

These are pics of attaching the rearend.


----------



## HeadC1

the front being put on


----------



## IBBruin

I love doing specialized projects like that. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## HeadC1

rear end complete with 2" lift, like its sitting it has 16.5" gc in the rear


----------



## HeadC1

If I used my transfer case, I would have to flip the front diff over. So I bought a middle drive shaft off of a 86 350 fourtrax to bypass the transfer case. The splines didn't match up were it went in the motor so I took the sleeve off of the 300 driveshaft and welded it on the 350 driveshaft. That's were I got to last night, still have to build a bracket for it.


----------



## Polaris425

Pretty cool!


----------



## phreebsd

this is an awsome project! subscribed


----------



## HeadC1

Thanks guys. Well I'm hoping to have it back on all 4's by the weekend without a front diff in it. The one I have is busted. I just bought one Monday so I'm going to try and get everything else finished up. After I get it, I have to build a driveshaft for the front and start figuring out how to wire up the 4wd switch, I may end up going manual. I will get some pics tonight of the rear driveshaft I built. It has some nasty angle to it, but I was able to spin it by hand just fine so I believe its going to hold up. I moved the rear diff backwards and turned it as far as I could to take out as much angle as I could but its still steep.


----------



## IBBruin

I have always wanted to tackle a 4WD, 4 wheel steer IRS.


----------



## HeadC1

IBBruin said:


> I have always wanted to tackle a 4WD, 4 wheel steer IRS.


 
I've thought about doing that to a Brute before, but using mechanical steer in the rear caused by suspension travel. Should work good in the race pits, but I've never had the time to mess with it. It would be similiar to a dirt track car (late models and modifieds).


----------



## HeadC1

Almost there


----------



## IBBruin

Nice, You need a couple of blue bottles of some of that there go juice hanging on the rear rack. :bigok:


----------



## HeadC1

one more from last night


----------



## HondaGuy

Very cool!


----------



## HeadC1

Got my 6" lift in yesterday and put it on last night. I had to move a couple of a-arm brackets (upper left rear) because the upper axle boot was rubbing from the rear diff being turned so much and I had to do some grinding on one of the front cross bars because of some of the bracing that I put in but everything else went well.


----------



## Polaris425

NICE! A 6" lifted ForceTrax!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## HeadC1

yea a friend of mine called a Hondasaki Brutrax the other day. Thought that was pretty good too.

I like to call it heartbreaker or ego-crusher. LMFAO


----------



## HeadC1

jrpro130 thats your old lift. I just bought it from CamoBrute152. Thanks to both of yall.


----------



## HeadC1

Here's the latest pic. I finished up the new snorkles last night. 2 of those are dummies for running vent lines up.


----------



## Polaris425

man this thing is awesome. Cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## lilbigtonka

Wow that lift has been around I know where it all started from lol but I wish my 300 looked like that but it never will due to me using it for hunting. Awesome job on the build


----------



## ncpopo

Great Job!!
WOuld you ever sell it or trade lol?


----------



## JPs300

Killer bike for sure. I hope mine does as well it's first trip as yours did. - More pics over here I see.


----------



## brute for mud

that is a awsome looking project i would like to do something like that


----------



## bump530

ncpopo said:


> Great Job!!
> WOuld you ever sell it or trade lol?


everything is for sale....


----------



## byrd

bump530 said:


> everything is for sale....


Lmao ain't that the truth. I need sum brute parts if u have any left send me a pm


----------



## IBBruin

Excellent


----------



## Roboquad

Don't get me wrong, the bike is nice but the fridge and big screen in the" man cave" welo done all the way around.:rockn:


----------



## HeadC1

Roboquad said:


> Don't get me wrong, the bike is nice but the fridge and big screen in the" man cave" welo done all the way around.:rockn:


 
Thanks, we move the bikes out on Sunday's right now to watch racing, and on Saturday's during college football season.

Agreed everything is for sale for the right price (just aint on sale). The hard part about selling a bike like this is that I just got done putting over $2000 in just the lift and front diff.

Thanks for all of the compliments guys. I had a pretty good ride on it at MudNats, but it would spit the front driveshaft out. Its a pretty easy fix and should have it lined out next week, but first I'm putting new bearings in my front diff and building a spring loaded front driveshaft (rear already is). Then it will be time for test ride number 2. Should get a real test this time.

We got some pics from nats but they're all on fb. I need to see about saving them on my computer when I get home tonight.


----------

